# Any tips on thickening womb lining?



## Juniorpark (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi ladies

I have been told that my womb lining is not really thick enough to sustain a pregnancy.  When I had it measured during a tv scan in December it was about half the thickness it should be at that point in my cycle (day 20).  Does anyone have any tips or suggestions which would help me thicken my lining during my cycle?  Keen to hear if there was anything I could do, take or eat that would make a difference.

Thank you

Juniorpark


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi junior park

Here's a list I copied out a couple of years back. Best of luck improving your lining. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196453.msg3356823#msg3356823

VEC X


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Juniorpark,

Things I did to help with womb lining and general womb health:

Ate a small ramekin of mixed nuts daily
Drank at least a pint of organic semi-skimmed milk daily
Used hot water bottle on belly until egg collection - don't use afterwards
Tried to rotate my sleeping positions to keep blood flowing
Drank lots of water 
Took a short walk each lunchtime, again to help with blood flow and get oxygen into my body

Also, if you take a look at my 3rd ICSI diary I've listed all the vits/supps I took.

Best of luck


----------



## Juniorpark (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you both, that's very helpful indeed.

JP


----------



## Provence13 (Mar 19, 2012)

Royal jelly is the best natural remedy, it worked for me. Try to get fresh one, which must be refrigerated, that has the best potential.


----------



## Juniorpark (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you will check that out x


----------

